# Wieder mal ein Kunde aus der Hölle



## dodo123 (11. Januar 2014)

Liebe Gemeinde. Es ist wieder passiert. Ein Webdesign-Kunde aus der Hölle hat meinen Weg gekreuzt.

Der Kunde hat Probleme mit einigen ehemaligen Mitarbeitern. Einer der Mitarbeiter hat für den Kunden eine Website erstellt. Ohne einen Designvertrag. Dieser Mitarbeiter macht sich nun mit der Geschäftsidee des Kunden sowie des 1:1 identischen Designs selbstständig. Der Kunde hat nun berechtigterweise Angst, dass ihm nun _seine_ Kunden durch die Konkurrenz abgeworben werden. Da kein Vertrag geschlossen wurde, kann er gegen den Design-Klau nichts machen, der Konkurrent klagt nun die Namensrechte an der Domain des Kunden ein. Ein Verfahren läuft wohl momentan.

Da das aktuelle WP-Theme unterirdisch ist und nicht zu gebrauchen, schlage ich dem Kunden eine Neuentwicklung vor. Ich benutze nie Frameworks und code alles von Hand, da ich eine auf den Kunden zugeschnittene Lösung besser finde, als irgendwas halbgares, was am Ende eh nichts taugt. Das sage ich dem Kunden auch so. Ich liste dem Kunden also alle Mängel auf, die mir bei seiner aktuellen Website aufgefallen sind und schlage Lösungen vor. Dabei gehe gleichermaßen aufs Design und auf den Code ein. Der Kunde versteift sich irgendwann aufs Thema SEO und will wissen, welche Tricks es gibt, um möglichst schnell die böse Konkurrenz von Seite 1 der Google-Suchergebnisse zu verdrängen. Ich sage dem Kunden daraufhin, dass er eine ganzheitliche Lösung benötigt, ja zunächst mal ein Konzept um überhaupt eine Grundlage zu haben, auf der man aufbauen kann. Der Kunde hört zu und bejaht alle meine Ausführungen, lässt dann aber durchblicken, dass er es schön fände, wenn seine Wordpress-Site eine Community wäre. Ich sage ihm, dass Wordpress keine optimale Plattform für eine Community ist. Der Kunde will aber auf Teufel komm raus bei Wordpress bleiben, da bei Joomla ja mittlerweile alles Geld kostet usw.

Da ich nicht als geldgeil rüberkommen will, spreche ich das Thema Bezahlung nicht an und warte stattdessen, bis der Kunde dies tut. Irgendwann kommt der Kunde auf dieses Thema zu sprechen und sagt, dass er mich gerne für drei Jahre verpflichten würde. In dieser Zeit, so gibt es mir der Kunde zu verstehen, soll ich nichts geringeres tun, als einen Goldesel zu erschaffen. Dieser Goldesel sollte dann nach Möglichkeit auch noch neue Kunden akquirieren ohne dass man viel machen muss, quasi automatisch.

Von sämtlichen Texten habe ich allerdings die Finger zu lassen, auch wenn sie noch so unterirdisch sind, da der Kunde eine tolle Privatschule leitet, wo in irgendwelchen Spaß-Kursen, die sich der Kunde ausgedacht hat, die Schüler zu Online-Redakteuren "ausgebildet" werden. Diese qualitativ hochwertige "Ausbildung" lässt sich der Kunde mit 12000 € pro Schüler gut bezahlen.
Leider können die jungen Padawane noch nicht so gut mit der Macht umgehen, was erklärt, warum die Texte auf der Website so unterirdisch sind. Das ich als Webdesigner durchaus weiß, wie man webgerecht schreibt, ist dem Kunden scheinbar nicht bewusst oder egal.

Für meine Arbeit gesteht der Kunde mir monatlich sagenhafte 30 € zu. Über 3 Jahre verteilt. Das macht epische 1080 € nach 3 Jahren. Ist das nicht geil? Sobald das Projekt abgeschlossen ist, soll ich, wenn es nach dem Kunden geht, durch aggressives gespamme in Social Media-Portalen immer neue Kunden akquirieren. Nach der Anzahl der Neuanmeldungen richtet sich dann mein Verdienst.

Dass sich meine übliche Entlohnung normalerweise nach den von mir geleisteten Arbeitsstunden richtet und diese Arbeitsstunden dem Umfang des Projekts entsprechen, interessiert den Kunden ebenfalls nicht. Auch sei mein Stundenlohn viel zu hoch, denn ein Bekannter realisiert Online-Shops, verdient sich eine goldene Nase damit und nimmt auch nur 20 € die Stunde. Ich sage dem Kunden, dass er diesen Bekannten ja bitten könnte, ihn bei der Umsetzung seines Projekts zu unterstützen. Der Bekannte hat, oh Wunder keine Zeit. Hätte ich bei einem Stundenlohn von 20 € auch nicht. Denn ich muss ja pro Monat mindestens zehn Projekte stemmen, damit ich über den Hartz4-Regelsatz hinauskomme, meine Rechnungen bezahlen kann und nicht obdachlos werde.

Nun habe ich 6 Stunden meiner Lebenszeit verschwendet, für eine sinnlose Kundenberatung. Ich werde wohl demnächst eine Beratungspauschale verlangen.

Wie man sicherlich erahnen kann, bin ich etwas geladen, liebe Gemeinde, also nicht böse sein.

Grüße

Dodo


----------



## ComFreek (11. Januar 2014)

Guten Abend Dodo 



dodo123 hat gesagt.:


> Der Kunde versteift sich irgendwann aufs Thema SEO und will wissen, welche Tricks es gibt, um möglichst schnell die böse Konkurrenz von Seite 1 der Google-Suchergebnisse zu verdrängen.


Wenn da mal der Kunde nicht auf Google Bombs aus der Vergangenheit anspielt 

30€ monatlich?! Wie dumm - wie dumm, ahnungslos oder hinterhältig muss ein Auftraggeber sein?
Aber dann 12.000€ von "Schülern" abnehmen lassen - was das nur für Schüler sein müssen... aus ganz komischen Kreisen.



dodo123 hat gesagt.:


> Ich werde wohl demnächst eine Beratungspauschale verlangen.


Du könntest zusätzlich einfach mal einen indiskutablen, nicht verhandelbaren Mindestlohn angeben.

Oh man, es gibt wirklich Leute auf dieser Welt, die man mal zu einem Aufklärungskurs bezüglich Programmierung & benötigte Arbeitszeiten und -aufwand zwingen müsste!


----------



## dodo123 (12. Januar 2014)

Ja, das mit dem Mindestlohn ist eine gute Idee. Den könnte man ja als Stundensatz für die Beratung kalkulieren. Natürlich weit unter meinem regulären Stundensatz. Dann tut es dem Kunden nicht so weh, wenn man nicht zusammenkommt und ich habe da auch was von, wenn ich nach einer langen Kundenberatung den Zuschlag nicht bekomme. Und solche Ausbeuter schreckt das vielleicht sogar etwas ab.


----------



## abuzze (13. Januar 2014)

> Nun habe ich 6 Stunden meiner Lebenszeit verschwendet, für eine sinnlose Kundenberatung.


...6,5 Stunden, einberechnet die Zeit um den Frust abzuladen.

So spielt das Leben, was meinst du wieviel Zeit in Geschäften verloren geht für Kundenberatung, wenn sich Kunden nach eingeholter Info die Ware dann im billigsten Onlineshop besorgen....du bist nicht allein.

Entweder du willst an einen Deal ran und investierst die Zeit, oder du willst die Zeit nicht investieren(und bekommst keine Aufträge...ich glaube kaum das sich viele Kunden auf eine Beratungsgebühr, egal in welcher Höhe, einlassen)


----------



## dodo123 (13. Januar 2014)

abuzze hat gesagt.:


> ...ich glaube kaum das sich viele Kunden auf eine Beratungsgebühr, egal in welcher Höhe, einlassen)



Mag sein, vielleicht spreche ich das Thema Bezahlung demnächst einfach schon im Erstgespräch an. Hätte ich es bei diesem Kunden so gemacht, hätte ich mir nämlich viel Zeit sparen können.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (13. Januar 2014)

Bezahlung ist doch integraler Bestandteil einer Geschäftsbeziehung bzw. beruflicher Tätigkeit. Man muss sicher nicht die Bezahlung an die erste Stelle der Agenda setzen, bei der Kontaktaufnahme oder dem Erstgespräch. Aber es ist nichts, wovor man zurückschrecken sollte und es auf einen späteren Zeitpunkt verschieben sollte.
Wenn der potenzielle Auftraggeber nach 1-2 Stunden Gespräch über SEINE Wünsche und Vorstellungen ein Problem damit hat, sich zumindest 10 Minuten mit DEINEN Wünschen (Konditionen) zu beschäftigen, dann sind Probleme schon erkennbar und dein persönliches Alarmsystem schon gekitzelt.

Natürlich kann man mit etwas Fingerspitzengefühl den Eindruck vermeiden, man sei eigentlich weniger an der eigentlichen Arbeit interessiert, sondern nur am Geld. Aber dieses Fingerspitzengefühl definiert sich nicht über die Zeit, die man verstreichen lässt bis man den Mut aufbringt. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## dodo123 (13. Januar 2014)

Ich finde, es spricht nichts dagegen, wenn man am Ende des Erstgesprächs kurz auf das Thema zu sprechen kommt. Natürlich will sicher niemand den Eindruck vermitteln, er oder sie sei nur am Geld interessiert. Aber ich will von meiner Arbeit leben können und wenn die Vergütung nicht dem entspricht, was ich mir vorstelle, dann interessieren mich auch die tollsten Projekte der Kunden nicht.

Das finden vielleicht einige jetzt etwas extrem, aber was bringt einem die tollste Arbeit, wenn man davon nicht leben kann.


----------



## Trillian (7. Februar 2014)

30 € pro Monat ist wirklich übel. Und was hat er gedacht, wie viele Stunden du dafür im Monat für ihn arbeiten sollst? Aber 12000 € pro Schüler einstreichen. Das sind die besten. Wenn einer geldgeil ist, dann dein sogenannter Kunde!


----------



## Spyke (8. Februar 2014)

Ich dachte echt bei der langen Geschichte, das gleich kommt, das de den Auftrag angenommen hast.

Aber hier sehe ich das Problem bissel in der Webbranche und den ganzen Kiddies die sich als Webmaster aufspielen und sogar schon anbieten für günstig Geld Webseiten zu erstellen nur um ihr Taschengeld zu erhöhen.
Ich denke mir das verfälscht da den Markt.

Und gerade in Sachen IT geben Firmen eher weniger Geld aus, bei dem die Kunden dann natürlich mehr oder weniger auch gewillt sind in billigere Firmen ihr Geld zu investieren.

Ob die Wahl gut oder schlecht war, stellt sich für die Firma dann erst später raus.


----------



## Harrier (9. Februar 2014)

> Und gerade in Sachen IT geben Firmen eher weniger Geld aus


Das ist glaube ich das Kernproblem. Nicht-IT-ler können sich oft nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass selbst kleinere Softwareprojekte, wie Webseiten, bereits relativ kompliziert und aufwändig zu erstellen sind.

Daher sollte man das Thema Geld meiner Meinung nach auch relativ früh ansprechen und dabei erklären, dass bei einer qualitativ hochwertigen Seite viele Dinge im Hintergrund geschehen, die der Benutzer gar nicht sieht (da würde ich z.B. Sicherheitsfunktionen nennen - damit kann jeder ungefähr was anfangen). Dadurch wird dem Kunden vielleicht bewusst, dass das Programmieren einer Webseite eben was ganz anderes ist, als ein paar Sachen in Word tippen. Ein guter Zeitpunkt für die Diskussion ist glaube ich, wenn die Funktionalität ganz grob feststeht.

Was ich immer gern mache, wenn mich jemand bittet, schnell mal diese oder jene Seite zu machen, ist ihm eine alte Anforderungsspezifikation zu zeigen und anzubieten, eine solche für seine Seite zu schreiben (natürlich gegen Bezahlung). Dann kann er danach ja jederzeit woanders hingehen, wenn er glaubt, dass es dort billiger ist - daher würden das Kunden wohl eher akzeptieren als eine Beratungspauschale - zumindest wenn man ihnen vermitteln kann, warum man die Spezifikation überhaupt braucht. Da wird den meisten dann recht schnell klar, dass das nichts ist, was man schnell mal an nem Samstag Nachmittag macht.



> Ich benutze nie Frameworks und code alles von Hand, da ich eine auf den Kunden zugeschnittene Lösung besser finde, als irgendwas halbgares, was am Ende eh nichts taugt


Darüber kann man sich durchaus streiten. Ist wohl ne Frage des Frameworks. Aber jedes Mal das Rad neu zu erfinden halte ich für äußerst ineffizient.


----------



## ronaldh (16. März 2014)

dodo123 hat gesagt.:


> Ich finde, es spricht nichts dagegen, wenn man am Ende des Erstgesprächs kurz auf das Thema zu sprechen kommt. Natürlich will sicher niemand den Eindruck vermitteln, er oder sie sei nur am Geld interessiert. Aber ich will von meiner Arbeit leben können und wenn die Vergütung nicht dem entspricht, was ich mir vorstelle, dann interessieren mich auch die tollsten Projekte der Kunden nicht.



Es hat meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nichts damit zu tun, dass man nur am Geld interessiert ist. Natürlich ist man bei einem Geschäft am Geld interessiert! Dein Interessent macht seine Schule ja auch nicht, weil er so ein gutes Herz hat, und die armen Schüler ausbilden will, sondern weil er damit Geld verdienen will.

Mein Leitspruch war schon immer, dass ein Geschäft beiden Seiten Spaß machen muss. Das sage ich meinen Kunden auch, und die meisten verstehen das. Der Kunde muss das Gefühl haben, dass er in besten Händen ist, und Du musst dafür angemessen entlohnt werden. So einfach ist das.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass man Erstgespräche unterteilen muss. Zunächst muss man natürlich abfragen, was der Kunde wünscht, und eine Erstanalyse durchführen. Dann erzählt man dem Kunden, was sein Vorteil ist, wenn er genau bei Dir unterschreibt. Diese Zeit ist die Investition, die man für den Vertrieb tätigen muss. 

Danach sollte man dem Kunden einen Anhaltspunkt geben, was auf ihn kostenmäßig zukommt. Wenn er dann abwinkt, dann war's das halt. Wenn jemand Kostenvorstellungen hat, wie von Dir geschildert, dann muss er halt auf die Nase fallen (was dort ja offensichtlich schon geschehen ist, ohne das er draus lernt). 

Von daher war Deine Preisansprache deutlich zu spät. Du hast ihm schon viele Punkte genannt, wie Du was umsetzen würdest, die ihm möglicherweise helfen, wenn er sich jemand anders sucht.


----------



## UsetoHelp (9. Mai 2014)

Naja wenn es nur nette und freundlich Kunden gäbe würde es doch auch irgendwann langweilig werden oder nicht ?


----------

